# ابونا عبد الميسح



## x_man (13 سبتمبر 2007)

[SIZE=-1]ضيف من السماء, البابا كيرلس السادس. *ابونا عبد* *المسيح* المقاري. سمعان الخراز *...*
www.koptischekerkeindhoven.nl/video.htm - 42k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*كنيسه ابونا عبد المسيح*

[SIZE=-1]كنيسه *ابونا عبد المسيح*. public church tags: abona abd el meseh church This place needs an english de******ion, make it. place comments: *...*
wikimapia.org/1910819/ar/ - 13k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*NewMiracles.org | معجزات جديدة |*

[SIZE=-1]بعد ذلك توجهنا إلى مبني مُلحق بالبيت الصغير حيث شاهدنا رفات *أبونا عبد المسيح* وكانوا *...*
www.newmiracles.org/elmnahrey.htm - 15k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*NewMiracles.org | معجزات جديدة |*

[SIZE=-1]القس *عبد المسيح* المقارى - الجزء الأول" ونيافة الأنبا مينا كانت له معجزة مع *أبونا عبد* *...*
www.newmiracles.org/elmnahrey2.htm - 10k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*منتدى ابونا عبد المسيح الجديد ...*

[SIZE=-1]منتدى *ابونا عبد المسيح* الجديد دليل المواقع *المسيحية*.
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10256 - 61k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*قاموس آباء الكنيسة و قديسيها عبد ...*

[SIZE=-1]حياة الوحدة لم يطق *أبونا عبد المسيح* أسوار الدير، فخرج إلى الصحراء وأقام متوحدًا في *...*
popekirillos.net/ar/fathersdictionary/read.php?id=1235 - 64k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة - أبونا ...*

[SIZE=-1]وقد استضاف المذيع اللامع عمرو أديب فى هذا البرنامج *ابونا عبد المسيح* البسيط كاهن كنيسة *...*
www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=443&Itemid=28 - 19k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*Welcome to Saint Mary Church - El Fagala tel ,fax 002 02 7850001 ...*

[SIZE=-1]ويعتبر الأب المتنيح القمص *عبد المسيح* ميخائيل أبو *أبونا* ميخائيل *عبد المسيح* هو أكبر *...*
www.smcfag.org/HTML/fathers.htm - 28k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*كلمات مديح: ابونا عبدالمسيح ...*

[SIZE=-1]كلمات مديح: *ابونا عبدالمسيح* المناهرى < المدائح و التماجيد المكتوبة (نص) < كنيسة الأنبا *...*
st-takla.org/.../10-Coptic-Praises-Glorification-Madae7/Tamgeed-Abouna-Abdel-Masih-Al-Manahry.html - 21k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]
*تزريق غرفة ابونا عبد المسيح ...*

[SIZE=-1]تزريق غرفة *ابونا عبد المسيح* منبر القس *عبد* *المسيح* بسيط أبو الخير.
www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?p=74679 - 43k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة[/SIZE]


----------

